# Wechsel zu Telekom Hybrid ja oder nein?



## Scriptor (22. Mai 2019)

Hallo miteinander,

leider stehe ich aktuell von einem kleinen Problem.
Bei mir in der Ortschaft ist kein herkömliches DSL möglich ausser über einen kleinen Anbieter (Start - WiSoTEL).
Hier habe ich aktuell auch eine 20 Mbit Leitung und war auch bis vor 6 Monaten zufrieden.

Leider ist es nun so das dieser Anbieter mehr als nur stark nachgelassen hat.
Das zeigt sich damit das  wir jeden Monat 1 Tag komplett Ausfall haben. Des Weiteren seit 01.04. genau 24 Trennungen aufgrund von (PPPoE-Fehler: DSL-Synchronisierung verloren). 
Diese Trenungen sind zwar nur für 5-10 Sekunden jeweils, doch extrem nervig wenn ich am Zocken bin oder auch meine Freundin die von zuhause Arbeitet irgend ein Upload abbricht usw....

Natürlich habe ich bei meinem Anbieter dies auch bemängelt. Aussage des Technikers zu dem PPPoE Fehler war das Ihr Server überlastet ist und das daher kommt.
Sie werden einen neuen irgendwann anschaffen, wann genau kann er aber nicht sagen. Irgendwas machen kann er jetzt auch nicht.
Ja der Service bei dennen ist so unterirdisch da Sie wissen das ich so gut wie alternativlos bin.

Nun die Frage, würde sich ein wechsel zu Telekom Hybrid lohnen?
Lt. Telekom bekomme ich per herkömlichen DSL halt nur 384 kbit/s , Rest nur über LTE. Sie würden mir aber insgesamt mindestens 12mbit garantieren. Maximal wären dann aber 54mbit drinn.
Wenn ich jetzt aber wechsel, komme ich eventuell vom Regen in die Traufe? Auch was zum Beispiel der Ping angeht bei online Games.
Mmmmhh Fragen über Fragen....

Zur Telekom wechseln werde ich früher oder später sowieso. Meine Ortschaft ist als Projekt für den GLasfaserausbau geplant. Baubegin 2020 und je nachdem wann Sie in meiner Straße anfangen habe ich dann halt auch GLasfaser.
Ich sag mal also zwischen 1-2 Jahre noch durchhalten.

Was würdet Ihr nun tun?

PS:  Wisotel würde mich mit einer Sonderkündigung ohne Probleme früher aus dem Vertrag lassen.


----------



## DKK007 (22. Mai 2019)

Bei LTE kann die Telekom gar nichts garantieren. Denn wenn das Netz überlastet ist, oder schlechtes Wetter ist, kommen nur noch 100 kb/s an. 
Unser LTE von Vodafone ist zur Zeit fast jeden Nachmittag / Abend überlastet. Bis vor ein paar Wochen nur am Freitag/Samstag Abend, jetzt oft schon unter der Woche Nachmittags.


----------



## Shimboku2 (22. Mai 2019)

Meine Erfahrungen mit Hybrid, mehr schein als sein. Die Hybrid Lösung wird nicht priorisiert . Zu Stoßzeiten sind die Antennen ausgelastet. Dazu kommt noch die Ausrichtung des Routers zur Antenne. Ich hatte 50 gebucht angekommen sind 20. Die vollen 50 waren nur zu nachtschlafender Zeit möglich.


----------



## SaPass (22. Mai 2019)

Ich frage mal ganz dumm: Wie schaut es mit Kabelanbietern bei dir aus? Dabei denke ich an Vodafone oder Kabel Deutschland.


----------



## Shimboku2 (22. Mai 2019)

Oder deutsche Glasfaser


----------



## DKK007 (22. Mai 2019)

Sieht auf dem Land meistens eher schlecht aus. 

Bei uns ist gar kein DSL verfügbar.


----------



## Scriptor (23. Mai 2019)

Danke erstmal für euer Feedback.

Kabel gibt es nicht bei mir. Könnte es ins Haus legen lassen... Kosten 800€.
Dann würde ich doch lieber abwarten bis die Telekom mit dem Glasfaser Ausbau beginnt. Gab hier eine Aktion, die ersten 750 Haushalte die sich entscheiden bekommen den Hausanschluss umsonst + 12 Monate vergünstigt.
Ausbau beginn 2020... die wissen halt nur noch nicht wo Sie beginnen mit dem Ausbau. Kann für mich also länger dauern.

Zumindest weis ich jetzt das ich mit Hybrid wohl eher noch schlechter drann bin.


----------



## Matusalem (23. Mai 2019)

Teste LTE doch einfach. Buche temporär ein Datenvolumen über Deinen Mobilfunktarif oder schließe einen 30Tage Datentarif ab. Am besten natürlich über das Telekom Netz, wenn Du später den Hybrid Tarif der Telekom nutzen willst.

Nutze dabei Dein Smartphone als LTE Modem/WLAN Hotspot.

Nun kannst Du für Deine individuelle Umgebung die Auslastung der LTE Funkzelle feststellen und einen ersten Eindruck von der Leistungsfähigkeit, bzw. nicht-Leistungsfähigkeit bekommen.


----------



## warawarawiiu (23. Mai 2019)

Als ich den Premium XL fuer 200€ im Monat noch hatte, bin ich mir Leichtigkeit in meiner Gegend hier immer bei ca. 180mbit lte speed gelandet.

Mittlerweile gibt es aber DSL hybrid, lte volumenfreie günstige Handy ertrage, speed on etc...... Und durch die intensive und quantitative Nutzung ist der speed in meiner Gegend von 180mbit auf ca. 15mbit gesunken - ca. 20mal langsamer also als noch vor 2 Jahren. 


Du kannst den Vertrag buchen, aber hybrid ist durch die massiv gestiegene nutzerzahl mit volumenfreie vertragen im lte Netz praktisch eine lahme Gurke geworden. 


Das ist auch ganz im Sinne der netzbetreiber:

Wenn in 2 Jahren 5g ansteht, wird unser lte netzt keine 4mbit pro Nutzer mehr hergeben wegen ueberlastung.... Dann kann man wieder teure 5g volumenvertraege verkaufen.......


----------



## Pfluger (23. Mai 2019)

Ich hab seit nem Jahr Telekom Hybrid 16/2,4mbit 30ms und 50/10mbit LTE. Hab abends 40-50 Down und 10 up. Funkmast ist ca 2km weit weg. Keine ausfälle. Mit eigener LTE Aussenantenne könnte man noch mehr rausholen.
Teste es einfach, vll hast du ja Glück.


----------



## colormix (23. Mai 2019)

Scriptor schrieb:


> Anbieter 1 Nutzt sein Monopol aus und tut nix.
> Anbieter 2 Telekom LTE zu Stoßzeiten zu langsam .
> 
> bleibt  noch Sky DSL über hier aber bei Unwetter schlechte Verbunden, ist also auch Wetter abhängig aber man hat da keine lange Vertragsbindung ,
> ...


----------



## robbe (23. Mai 2019)

Wenn du wirklich Kabelanschluss für 800€ bekommen kannst, dann wärs mit das auf jeden Fall Wert, in Anbetracht der wahrscheinlich nicht endgültig absehbaren Dauer bis zum Glasfaserausbau. Aber das muss jeder für sich selber wissen.
Ich arbeite selbst bei einem großen Glasfaserprojekt mit und wenn es da eins ohne Ende gibt, dann sind es Verzögerungen.


----------



## Shimboku2 (24. Mai 2019)

Matusalem schrieb:


> Teste LTE doch einfach. Buche temporär ein Datenvolumen über Deinen Mobilfunktarif oder schließe einen 30Tage Datentarif ab. Am besten natürlich über das Telekom Netz, wenn Du später den Hybrid Tarif der Telekom nutzen willst.
> 
> Nutze dabei Dein Smartphone als LTE Modem/WLAN Hotspot.
> 
> Nun kannst Du für Deine individuelle Umgebung die Auslastung der LTE Funkzelle feststellen und einen ersten Eindruck von der Leistungsfähigkeit, bzw. nicht-Leistungsfähigkeit bekommen.



LTE testen kann funktionieren muss es nicht. Laut Telekom werden T-Mobile Karten immer höher priorisiert und verfügbare Bandbreite auf diese vorrangig verteilt.
Sowohl der Hybrid Router als auch z.B. Congstar werden niedriger priorisiert und müssen sich teilen was an Bandbreite übrig ist. In meinem Fall waren von 50 Mbit nur 20 teilweise sogar weniger.


----------



## DKK007 (24. Mai 2019)

Die 800€ solltest du wirklich investieren. Wenn man auch noch bedenkt, das man für Kabel-Internet bei Vodafone 20€ pro Monat die ersten 24 Monate zahlt, während es fürs LTE 40-60€ sind, hast du den Anschluss-Preis nach nicht mal 24 Monaten wieder drin.


----------



## colormix (24. Mai 2019)

800 €, 
die Verträge laufen 24 Monate , 
es gibt Haushalte grade in Mehrfamilien  Häusern da kommt nur ein kleiner Bruchteil der Zugesagten und Versprochenen Geschicklichkeit an .

Wenn man z.b. mal davon ausgeht,
 das die Versprochene  Leistung nicht an  kommt und man vom Vertrag zurück tritt weil es zu langsam ist sind die 800 € Leer Geld .
 800 € zahlen das würde ich mir Gründlich überlegen .


----------



## DKK007 (24. Mai 2019)

Selbst wenn man bei Kabel nur 50 MBit bucht, sollten die auf jeden Fall immer bei Kabel anliegen. 

Bei LTE kommen oft nur 50 kBit/s an.

Das sind 800€, die eine nachhaltige Investition in die Zukunft darstellen, wo dann auch 1 GBit möglich ist.


----------



## colormix (25. Mai 2019)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Selbst wenn man bei Kabel nur 50 MBit bucht, sollten die auf jeden Fall immer bei Kabel anliegen.
> 
> Bei LTE kommen oft nur 50 kBit/s an.
> 
> Das sind 800€, die eine nachhaltige Investition in die Zukunft darstellen, wo dann auch 1 GBit möglich ist.



Wenn du den Leuten das alles  zahlst auch den anschließend  Rechtsstreit incl Gerichtskosten  ?  
Nachbar hat Kabel über   NK  hatte 100 Gebucht von den 100 kam in seiner Wohnung aktuell   weniger als 1 MBit  an, seiner Zeit hatte ich schon mein Web Stick das damals im Schnitt 6  MBit schaffte und das im O2 Netz, Speed Messungen hatten wir ohne ende gemacht und verglichen .

Bei Kabel  Internet gibt es kaum eine Auswahl an freien Routern , was ist denn daran fortschrittlich  ?


----------



## Venom89 (25. Mai 2019)

colormix schrieb:


> Wenn du den Leuten das alles  zahlst auch den anschließend  Rechtsstreit incl Gerichtskosten  ?







> Nachbar hat Kabel über   NK  hatte 100 Gebucht von den 100 kam in seiner Wohnung aktuell   weniger als 1 MBit  an,



Der imaginäre Nachbar wieder. 



> Bei Kabel  Internet gibt es kaum eine Auswahl an freien Routern , was ist denn daran fortschrittlich  ?



Mehr als 6 mBit


----------



## fipS09 (25. Mai 2019)

colormix schrieb:


> Bei Kabel  Internet gibt es kaum eine Auswahl an freien Routern , was ist denn daran fortschrittlich  ?



Dir kommt doch eh nur ne Fritzbox ins Haus, ist doch laut deiner Aussage der Router schlechthin. Die gibts auch für jeden Kabelanschluss


----------



## colormix (25. Mai 2019)

fipS09 schrieb:


> Dir kommt doch eh nur ne Fritzbox ins Haus, ist doch laut deiner Aussage der Router schlechthin. Die gibts auch für jeden Kabelanschluss



Richtig und solche Deutschen Firmen "gibt da ja kaum noch was "  die sich sehr  viel mühe mit dem Support geben unterstütze ich mit dem Neu Kauf gerne auch wenn es 2 bis 8 € teuer ist ,   abgesehen davon  ist AVM einer von wenigen Herstellern der  auch für Kabel Netz etwas anbietet .

Sonst sind ja diese Zwangs Router  nur Made in China mit 0815 Support und Sicherheits- Lücken  und Gesperrten Einstellungen .

Ein  Guter AVM Router auch wenn etwas teuer davon hat man Jahre was von , die Kabel Provider zwingen dir in jedem Vertrag einen 0815    Router mit auf der Bestandteil des Vertrages ist und den du quasi doch mit bezahlen musst  ! 
Die verlangen auch für dem Schrott Richtig viel Geld wenn man nach Vertragsende  nicht zurück schickt,  für das Geld bekomste  schon fast wieder eine Neue AVM Box Router .
Was viele und auch du  nicht kapierst  bei diesen Zwangs Routern kann der Provider dich ausspionieren auch das   Telefonbuch  auslesen   was bei Guten AVM  Router so nicht geht wenn man die  gut absichert was bei den Zwangs Routern nicht geht , der Zwangs Fern Zugriff *g* z.b.

Geht nicht gibt es nicht ?  haa haa haa ,
 ich kenne jemanden der war mal Supporter  bei einer Kabel Firma    der hat wenn Langeweile geschaut nach weiblichen Kunden  die auch angerufen  zwecks treffen und Daten ,das kam dann irgendwann mal raus und der wurde entlassen .


----------



## keinnick (25. Mai 2019)

Selten so einen Stuss gelesen. Schlaf erst mal Deinen Rausch aus. 

@Topic: Wenn die Telekom in absehbarer Zeit ausbaut, dann würde ich warten. Auch wenn es schmerzt. Hier baut die Telekom auch gerade aus, und das erste, was ich tun werde, sobald Glasfaser im Herbst verfügbar ist, ist bei Vodafone zu kündigen. Dieser Laden ist in jeder Hinsicht eine Katastrophe.


----------



## fipS09 (25. Mai 2019)

colormix schrieb:


> die Kabel Provider zwingen dir in jedem Vertrag einen 0815    Router mit auf der Bestandteil des Vertrages ist und den du quasi doch mit bezahlen musst  !
> Die verlangen auch für dem Schrott Richtig viel Geld wenn man nach Vertragsende  nicht zurück schickt,  für das Geld bekommste  schon fast wieder eine Neue AVM Box Router .



Mir ist kein Kabel Provider bekannt bei dem du nicht einfach eine FritzBox im Bestellvorgang wählen kannst, bzw den "Zwangsrouter" bestellen MUSST. Bei Unitymedia hab ich ihn trotzdem mitgenommen, warum sollte ich auf einen kostenlosen Ersatzrouter verzichten.


----------



## colormix (25. Mai 2019)

fipS09 schrieb:


> Mir ist kein Kabel Provider bekannt bei dem du nicht einfach eine FritzBox im Bestellvorgang wählen kannst, bzw den "Zwangsrouter" bestellen MUSST. Bei Unitymedia hab ich ihn trotzdem mitgenommen, warum sollte ich auf einen kostenlosen Ersatzrouter verzichten.



UM ist auch nicht Vodafone , 
Wieso muss ich über den Kabel Provider einen Router  nehmen wenn ich als  "noch freier"  EU  Bürger so was im freien Handel selber kaufen kann ?
Die AVM Boxen der Provider  oft mit   eigener  FW verseucht das du nicht mal aktuelle FW von AVM aufspielen kannst  ,
wirklich freie Boxen bieten nur wenige Festnetz Betreiber an .


----------



## fipS09 (25. Mai 2019)

colormix schrieb:


> UM ist auch nicht Vodafone ,
> von Vodafone  Supporter-plauder  Tasche weiß ich sogar wer welche Verträge bei Vodafone bei uns im Haus hat ,  Vodafone  übernimmt vielleicht bald UM dann es der   gleiche Kram ,
> mir persönlich wäre UM alleine auch lieber als Vodafone aber der Monopol mu0bracht macht es möglich das hier nur Vodafone geht ,
> deswegen bin ich da nicht Kunde bei Vodafone,



Keine Ahnung was das jetzt mit dem Router zutun hat. Hier mal die Auswahl die es aktuell bei Vodafone gibt:

-Kostenloser "Zwangsrouter"
-Fritzbox 6490 für 4,99€ im Monat mieten (119,76€ für die gesamte Vertragslaufzeit)
-Fritzbox 6591 für 6,99€ im Monat mieten (167,76€ für die gesamte Vertragslaufzeit)

Wer kein Mietgerät möchte sondern lieber etwas eigenes wählt den kostenlosen "Zwangsrouter" und kauft sich eine 6490 für knapp 150€, oder eine 6591 für 270€.
Mieten hat natürlich sowohl Vor- als auch Nachteile, das muss jeder selber abwägen. 

Ich selbst benutze meinen Zwangsrouter quasi nur als Modem und habe dahinter einen Netgear Nighthawk R7000 mit DD-WRT geschaltet.



colormix schrieb:


> UM ist auch nicht Vodafone ,
> Wieso muss ich über den Kabel Provider einen Router  nehmen wenn ich als  "noch freier"  EU  Bürger so was im freien Handel selber kaufen kann ?
> 
> Du Deutsch Bürger  willst  kaufen  Auto und musst eine  Garage dazu nehmen ? geht es noch



Da du schneller editierst als dein Schatten gehe ich noch auf den Edit ein: Wenn man mir die Garage schenkt, gerne.
Übrigens, ja "ich Deutsch Bürger" was auch immer das damit zutun hat.


----------



## keinnick (25. Mai 2019)

colormix schrieb:


> UM ist auch nicht Vodafone ,
> Wieso muss ich über den Kabel Provider einen Router  nehmen wenn ich als  "noch freier"  EU  Bürger so was im freien Handel selber kaufen kann ?
> 
> Du Deutsch Bürger  willst  kaufen  Auto und musst eine  Garage dazu nehmen ? geht es noch



Dann pack den "Zwangsrouter" für 0 Euro in den Schrank und schließe Deinen eigenen Router an. Wo ist das Problem?


----------



## colormix (25. Mai 2019)

keinnick schrieb:


> Dann pack den "Zwangsrouter" für 0 Euro in den Schrank und schließe Deinen eigenen Router an. Wo ist das Problem?



Dafür würde  ich aber Lager Kosten verlangen  nimmt    platz weg  in meinem  Schrank  ohne das ich davon einen nutzen habe. 

Mir ist das ja egal was ihr mit Eurem Geld macht mir kommt so ein Zwangs Kram nicht in das Haus .
Leihen müsste ich mir nur was wenn HZ4 Empfänger und nicht das Geld hätte für einen eigenen Neuen Router !


----------



## keinnick (25. Mai 2019)

colormix schrieb:


> Dafür würde ich aber Lager Kosten verlangen nimmt platz weg in meinem Schrank ohne das ich davon einen nutzen habe.


Lagerkosten, als Argument gegen einen kostenlosen "Zwangsrouter".  Wird ja immer besser. Aber Du hast schon Recht. Nicht, dass Du hinterher keinen Platz mehr für Deine 28 Surfsticks und 4000 DVDs mit Linux-ISOs hast. 

*Komm mal klar in Deiner Welt!*


----------



## colormix (25. Mai 2019)

keinnick schrieb:


> Lagerkosten, als Argument gegen einen kostenlosen "Zwangsrouter".  Wird ja immer besser. Aber Du hast schon Recht. Nicht, dass Du hinterher keinen Platz mehr für Deine 28 Surfsticks und 4000 DVDs mit Linux-ISOs hast.
> 
> *Komm mal klar in Deiner Welt!*


Du wirst lachen ich lehne auch diese TV Zwangs Receiver Kisten   ab und kaufe mir meine bessere Hardware lieber selber im Fachhandel  wo rüber ich frei selber verfügen kann , verkaufen was besseren oder umbauen nach eigenem Wünschen .

Die Kabel Betreiber zwingen  auch gerne noch  eignen zusätzlich  Schrott  mit auf beim Zwangs Tusch TV Receiver    sind Alle Aufnahmen weg für die du   bezahlst  hast,    nicht ein mal eine anstößige EPG  kein Richtiges Display alles nur sehr eingeschränkt .


----------



## fipS09 (25. Mai 2019)

colormix schrieb:


> Dafür würde  ich aber Lager Kosten verlangen  nimmt    platz weg  in meinem  Schrank  ohne das ich davon einen nutzen habe.
> 
> Mir ist das ja egal was ihr mit Eurem Geld macht mir kommt so ein Zwangs Kram nicht in das Haus .
> Leihen müsste ich mir nur was wenn HZ4 Empfänger und nicht das Geld hätte für einen eigenen Neuen Router !



Langsam wirds albern, Lagerkosten  Leihen ist übrigens was anderes als mieten. Als "HZ4" Empfänger würde ich mir keinen normalen Internetanschluss, sondern einen Volumentarif zulegen. Wer weiß wie mir in den nächsten 24 Monaten die ich mich "binden" muss die Leistungen gekürzt werden


----------



## colormix (25. Mai 2019)

fipS09 schrieb:


> Langsam wirds albern, Lagerkosten  Leihen ist übrigens was anderes als mieten. Als "HZ4" Empfänger würde ich mir keinen normalen Internetanschluss, sondern einen Volumentarif zulegen. Wer weiß wie mir in den nächsten 24 Monaten die ich mich "binden" muss die Leistungen gekürzt werden



Deswegen würde ich z.b wenn ich in der Situation wäre mir erst mal Sky DSL zulegen mit kurzer Vertragsbindung und das erst mal paar Monate ausprobieren und wenn zufrieden das kaufen , das kommt auch  günstiger als Mieten  wenn  man es länger nutzen will  paar Jahre .

Wenn man  selber Kabel Nutzer  ist und Glück hat das es gut  läuft  das man es gegen Meinungen gegen der Rest der Wert   Verteidigt  was man hat .
Ich bin vom Kabel nicht überzeugt nur sehr schlachte Erfahrungen Vodafone auch aus dem Bekanntenkreis Zahlreiche viele unzufriedene Bekannte kenne ,
TV  und Internet und auch Telefon sehr schlecht da wäre beinahe mal ein Kind ums Leben bekommen weil das Telefon nicht ging , Notruf 112  nicht ging ,
wenn du mal  etwas googlest und Zeit hast findest du vielleicht diesen  Beitrag  noch .


----------



## fipS09 (25. Mai 2019)

colormix schrieb:


> Deswegen würde ich z.b wenn ich in der Situation wäre mir erst mal Sky DSL zulegen mit kurzer Vertragsbindung und das erst mal paar Monate ausprobieren und wenn zufrieden das kaufen , das kommt auch  günstiger als Mieten  wenn  man es länger nutzten will  paar Jahre .



Trotz Zwangshardware? Leider bezüglich des Uploadspeeds und der 700ms Latenz für die meisten Leute keine wirkliche Alternative.
Außerdem dauert es fast 4 Jahre um den Kauf der "Zwangshardware" gegenüber der Miete zu rechtfertigen, wer weiß ob das Zeug überhaupt so lange funktioniert.
Da würde ich persönlich eher darauf hoffen das in den nächsten 4 Jahren auf irgendeinem Weg vernünftiges Internet ins Haus kommt, es hat schon seine Gründe warum Internet via Satellit eine absolute Nische ist.

Edit: Hier mal noch ein kleiner Erfahrungsbericht zu SkyDSL aus dem Netz skyDSL - Erfahrungen nach 6 Monaten Satelliteninternet - FertighausBauBlog oder auch skyDSL Erfahrungen und Bewertungen bei Internetanbieter.de %%page%%

Edit um auf deinen Edit einzugehen:


> da wäre beinahe mal ein Kind ums Leben bekommen weil das Telefon nicht ging , Notruf 112  nicht ging


Lass mich raten, bei deinen Nachbarn?
Google liefert mir dafür leider keinen Treffer. Aber das diese Geschichte irgendwann mal irgendwie so ähnlich passiert ist kann ich nicht ausschließen, ob das die Schuld von Vodafone ist? Weiß ich ebenfalls nicht. Bei euch scheint ja als Hausverkabelung eine alte Schnur vom Dosentelefon zu liegen.
Gott sei Dank hat heutzutage jeder ein Handy und man kann den Notruf teilweise selbst ohne Empfang nutzen, da automatisch das stärkste verfügbare Netz genutzt wird, unabhängig vom eigenen Provider.


----------



## robbe (25. Mai 2019)

Warum war mir klar, das Colormix den Thread hier übernommen hat, als ich grad gesehen hab, das er über Nacht um 2 Seiten gewachsen ist?


----------



## keinnick (25. Mai 2019)

colormix schrieb:


> Wenn man  *selber* Kabel Nutzer  ist und Glück hat das es gut  läuft  das man es gegen Meinungen gegen der Rest der Wert   Verteidigt  was man hat .
> Ich bin vom Kabel nicht überzeugt nur sehr schlachte Erfahrungen Vodafone auch aus dem *Bekanntenkreis Zahlreiche viele unzufriedene Bekannte kenne *,
> TV  und Internet und auch Telefon sehr schlecht da wäre beinahe mal ein Kind ums Leben bekommen weil das Telefon nicht ging , Notruf 112  nicht ging ,
> wenn du mal  etwas googlest und Zeit hast findest du vielleicht diesen  Beitrag  noch .


Genau darauf basiert Dein Wissen. Auf Hörensagen. Und so trittst Du hier auf auf, wie ein Blinder, der von der Farbe redet.


----------



## warawarawiiu (25. Mai 2019)

colormix schrieb:


> Deswegen würde ich z.b wenn ich in der Situation wäre mir erst mal Sky DSL zulegen mit kurzer Vertragsbindung und das erst mal paar Monate ausprobieren und wenn zufrieden das kaufen , das kommt auch  günstiger als Mieten  wenn  man es länger nutzen will  paar Jahre .
> 
> Wenn man  selber Kabel Nutzer  ist und Glück hat das es gut  läuft  das man es gegen Meinungen gegen der Rest der Wert   Verteidigt  was man hat .
> Ich bin vom Kabel nicht überzeugt nur sehr schlachte Erfahrungen Vodafone auch aus dem Bekanntenkreis Zahlreiche viele unzufriedene Bekannte kenne ,
> ...




- sky dsl ist teurer
- sky dsl ist im Download langsamer als dsl, Kabel oder lte und wetterabhängiger
- sky dsl bringt die absolut böse zwangshardware
- onlinegaming mit 800ms Ping ? Viel Spaß.....


Es gibt keine schlechtere online-sing als Satelliten dsl ......kann man machen wenn man in der Antarktis wohnt, aber sicher nicht wenn man IRGENDEINE Alternative hat.


Und so:  geh doch bitte mal Hilfe aufsuchen, irgendetwas stimmt mit dir wirklich nicht.


----------



## Venom89 (25. Mai 2019)

colormix schrieb:


> Deswegen würde ich z.b wenn ich in der Situation wäre mir erst mal Sky DSL zulegen mit kurzer Vertragsbindung und das erst mal paar Monate ausprobieren und wenn zufrieden das kaufen , das kommt auch  günstiger als Mieten  wenn  man es länger nutzen will  paar Jahre .



Du bist doch in der Situation. Bzw du hast gar keine Wahl. Deswegen ist auch alles blöd, was du nicht haben kannst und das ist einiges. 



colormix schrieb:


> Wenn man  selber Kabel Nutzer  ist und Glück hat das es gut  läuft  das man es gegen Meinungen gegen der Rest der Wert   Verteidigt  was man hat .



Sprichst du jetzt von deinem Volumen Tarif? 



colormix schrieb:


> Ich bin vom Kabel nicht überzeugt nur sehr schlachte Erfahrungen Vodafone auch aus dem Bekanntenkreis Zahlreiche viele unzufriedene Bekannte kenne ,



Surfsticks sind das einzig wahre 



colormix schrieb:


> TV  und Internet und auch Telefon sehr schlecht da wäre beinahe mal ein Kind ums Leben bekommen weil das Telefon nicht ging , Notruf 112  nicht ging ,
> wenn du mal  etwas googlest und Zeit hast findest du vielleicht diesen  Beitrag  noch .



Deine Storys werden ja immer bekloppter.


----------



## DKK007 (25. Mai 2019)

keinnick schrieb:


> Wenn die Telekom in absehbarer Zeit ausbaut, dann würde ich warten.



Nur können bei der Telekom zwischen wir bauen aus und es gibt wirklich Internet auch mal 5 Jahre vergehen. 

Bei uns heißt es auch seit Jahren, dass ausgebaut wird. Im Spätsommer 2018 wurde dann angefangen, die die neuen Vectoring-Kästen aufzustellen und neue Glasfaserkabel zu diesen zu verlegen. 
Anschlüsse sind allerdings bis heute nicht verfügbar. Letzte Auskunft der Telekom war Q3 19.

OT:


Spoiler






fipS09 schrieb:


> Gott sei Dank hat heutzutage jeder ein Handy und man kann den Notruf teilweise selbst ohne Empfang nutzen, da automatisch das stärkste verfügbare Netz genutzt wird, unabhängig vom eigenen Provider.



Bei uns gibt es allerdings Täler und Wälder, wo überhaupt kein Netz geht. 
Da muss man sich dann halt den nächsten Berg oder freies Feld suchen.

Wobei ich erschreckend finde, wie lange es im Westen überhaupt keinen Notruf gab, obwohl da privates Telefon deutlich verbreiteter war, als in der DDR. 
Der Notruf 110 / 112 wurde erst 1973 eingeführt:
ZDFinfo Doku Lebensretter Technik | YouTube

Allerding kann auch heute die gesetzliche Hilfsfrist von 12 Minuten nicht immer eingehalten werden:
ZDFzoom Notruf 112 Rettungsdienst Doku HD | YouTube





warawarawiiu schrieb:


> Es gibt keine schlechtere online-sing als Satelliten dsl ......kann man machen wenn man in der Antarktis wohnt, aber sicher nicht wenn man IRGENDEINE Alternative hat.



Wobei mittlerweile selbst der norden Kanadas Glasfaser bekommt. 
Kanada: Erste Glasfaser im Permafrost hilft deutschen Satelliten | heise online


----------



## colormix (25. Mai 2019)

fipS09 schrieb:


> Edit: Hier mal noch ein kleiner Erfahrungsbericht zu SkyDSL aus dem Netz skyDSL - Erfahrungen nach 6 Monaten Satelliteninternet - FertighausBauBlog oder auch skyDSL Erfahrungen und Bewertungen bei Internetanbieter.de %%page%%
> 
> Edit um auf deinen Edit einzugehen:
> .



^^^Das war alles damals heute haben wir Mitte 2019.


Das Kabel beim TE wirklich auch vorhanden ist  und  geht ist nicht erwiesen , wenn das erst für 800 € gelegt werden muss das dauert  eine weile ,
 LTE überlastet , Festnetz nicht ausgebaut 
da bleibt nur noch Sky DSL über was man versuchen kann.


----------



## fipS09 (25. Mai 2019)

colormix schrieb:


> ^^^Das war alles damals heute haben wir Mitte 2019.


Der Blogeintrag ist noch kein Jahr alt, die Bewertungen sind teils von 2019. Du teilst dir bei Sky DSL mit 49 anderen Leuten die Bandbreite, wenn verfügbar ist LTE immer die bessere Alternative.
Sky DSL drosselt wohl auch extrem. Der Laden hat nicht umsonst so miese Bewertungen.

Ich empfehle dir trotzdem dir Sky DSL zuzulegen, bin schon auf die Threads gespannt


----------



## robbe (25. Mai 2019)

Ich hab in letzter Zeit einige Leute per FTTH angeschlossen, welche vorher mangels Alternativen DSL per Sat oder Richtfunk genutzt haben. Von denen war wirklich keiner auch nur ansatzweise damit zufrieden, besonders nicht mit Sat. Ein paar nähere Infos zu dem 800€ Angebot wären noch interessant. Sollte es sich dabei um die Komplettinstallation eines Kabelanschlusses handeln, muss man das eigentlich mitnehmen. Unabhängig davon, ob FTTH noch 1 oder 5 Jahre auf sich warten lässt, es schadet nie soviele Anschlüsse wie möglich ins Haus liegen zu haben.


----------



## colormix (25. Mai 2019)

fipS09 schrieb:


> Der Blogeintrag ist noch kein Jahr alt, die Bewertungen sind teils von 2019. Du teilst dir bei Sky DSL mit 49 anderen Leuten die Bandbreite, wenn verfügbar ist LTE immer die bessere Alternative.
> Sky DSL drosselt wohl auch extrem. Der Laden hat nicht umsonst so miese Bewertungen.
> 
> Ich empfehle dir trotzdem dir Sky DSL zuzulegen, bin schon auf die Threads gespannt



Der hat aber alten Block Einträge Zitiert ,
ich habe   auch Tarife gesehen ohne Drosselung  es gibt mehrere Anbieter, 
in den nächsten Tagen starten noch einige  Neue Internet Satelliten  ins All ,
da wird also auch noch weiter ausgebaut .
Wettlauf zum neuen Satelliten-Internet: OneWeb vor erstem Start | heise online

Was Kabel an geht kommt darauf an  wer der Versorger ist , also was Vodafone an geht nur schlechte Erfahrungen   Versprochen wird viel eingehalten nichts ,
das ist reine  Glückssache wenn es mal mit Gute Speed funktioniert ,
Bundesweite Statistiken  besagen überall das es nicht sonderlich schnell ist .


----------



## robbe (25. Mai 2019)

colormix schrieb:


> Was Kabel an geht kommt darauf an  wer der Versorger ist , also was Vodafone an geht nur schlechte Erfahrungen   Versprochen wird viel eingehalten nichts ,
> das ist reine  Glückssache wenn es mal mit Gute Speed funktioniert ,
> Bundesweite Statistiken  besagen überall das es nicht sonderlich schnell ist .



Wieder alles nur Hörensagen. Jeder Anbieter hat seine Probleme, Vodafone ist da nicht besser oder schlechter als alle anderen. In manchen Gegenden läufts, in anderen ebend nicht, das ist bei allen so. Und beschweren tun sich eh nur die Leute, dies betrifft. Bei wems gut läuft, der genießt und schweigt.
Und zu Statistiken, die das Thema Speed betreffen, kann ich nach 7 Jahren als Techniker im Kundendienst folgendes sagen. 95% der Speedprobleme sind Kundengemacht. Auf irgendwelche Speedstatistiken kann man in Zeiten, in denen die Leute fast nur noch mit Tablet und Handy online sind und Wlan mit Internet gleich setzen (mein Wlan geht nicht!!!1111), garnichts geben.


----------



## colormix (25. Mai 2019)

robbe schrieb:


> Wieder alles nur Hörensagen. .



Schon mal was von Wlan  Hotspots gehört Gast Zugang,
auch mein Smartphone hat Wlan  , da  kann ich mich direkt für die Tür des Kabel Internet Nutzers stellen und es wird auch nicht schneller ,
Mein PC hat eine Wlan Karte eingebaut Signal aus Nachbar  Wohnungen  70 bis ca. 80 %,
Wlan Speed 75 , ich hatte selber mal einen Wifi LED Router darüber hatte ich einen Speed von 50 bis 55 . 
Speed Messungen nachts Nachbarschaft 0.3 bis 5.5 nur , 5.5 ist langsamer als DSL 6000, die meisten Benutzter hier haben das gar nicht so mit bekommen das ihr Kabel Internet Zugang sehr lahmt .

Ich hatte ursprünglich auch mal vor mir Internet per TV Anschluss zuzulegen und habe das vorher erst mal ausprobiert und dann gelassen, wenn man die Hotline zur Rechenschaft zieht wurde man paar mal hin und her verbunden und dann aufgelegt bei  Vodafone.

Noch Fragen ?
Und wo denn  nun Hören und Sagen sein soll ?


----------



## robbe (25. Mai 2019)

Ja zwei Fragen hab ich, wissen deine Nachbarn, dass du ihr Wlan schnorrst und was ist ein Wifi LED Router?


----------



## fipS09 (25. Mai 2019)

colormix schrieb:


> Bundesweite Statistiken  besagen überall das es nicht sonderlich schnell ist .


Colormix'sche Statistiken  Gibt's dafür auch ne Quelle?



Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## colormix (25. Mai 2019)

robbe schrieb:


> Ja zwei Fragen hab ich, wissen deine Nachbarn, dass du ihr Wlan schnorrst und was ist ein Wifi LED Router?



Ja die haben mir den Gast Schüssel gegeben zum Testen des Anschlusses , wir haben hier so was wie ein Nachbarschafts Forum  wo man sich Gegenseitig austauschen kann , da ich ja Nachts oft lange wach bin und die schon schlafen konnte ich über einen längeren Zeitraum  Testen, es gab auch einige Tage da ging gar nichts über das Kabel TV Internet Seitenaufbau 30 min  
 das ging  über 8 Wochen so, ein paar Nutzer haben Kabel in zwischen Gekündigt zu oft und zu häufig  Total Netzausfälle sind , es gibt auch den Faktor beim Kabel nur ein Kabel wo mehrere Bewohner dran sind , 
von  ca. 17 bis 23 Uhr überall sehr langsam ist wenn Alle oder viele  fleißig am Streamen sind geht der Speed ganz in den Keller,
Beim Festnetz Anschluss hat jede Wohnung seine eigene Leitung , beim Kabel nicht .

Wie gesagt das mit Kabel TV Internet hatte  mich mal interessiert,  ich lasse das   gibt nur Ärger damit ,
Foren Einträge dafür gibt es zahlreich muss man nur mal googlen und lesen .


----------



## robbe (25. Mai 2019)

Und aufgrund dessen, das Vodafone in deiner Nachbarschaft nicht gut läuft, du hier und da noch ein paar negative Erfahrungen aufgeschnappt hast und einen nicht kompetenten 1st Level Supporter am Telefon hattest, ist der ganze Provider Müll und läuft überall grottenschlecht?


----------



## DKK007 (25. Mai 2019)

Ist natürlich auch eine Frage was gebucht wurde:
Kabel-Internet - Verteilung nach Bandbreite 2017 | Statistik



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



2017 hatten nur 2,1% einen 400 MBit/s Anschluss (letzter Balken).
Der erste Balken wird also 25 oder 50 MBit darstellen.


----------



## colormix (25. Mai 2019)

robbe schrieb:


> Und aufgrund dessen, das Vodafone in deiner Nachbarschaft nicht gut läuft, du hier und da noch ein paar negative Erfahrungen aufgeschnappt hast und einen nicht kompetenten 1st Level Supporter am Telefon hattest, ist der ganze Provider Müll und läuft überall grottenschlecht?



ich kenne ein paar die mit 1&1, Telekom, Constar, HTP-Tel zufrieden und sehr zufrieden sind und keinen der mit Kabel Internet zufrieden war/ist .


----------



## robbe (25. Mai 2019)

colormix schrieb:


> ich kenne ein paar die mit 1&1, Telekom, Constar, HTP-Tel zufrieden und sehr zufrieden sind und keinen der mit Kabel Internet zufrieden war/ist .



Und ich kenne fast nur Leute die mit ihren DSL Providern unzufrieden sind, dafür keinen der Probleme mit Kabel hat. Trotzdem verteufle ich DSL nicht, weil ich genau weiß, das die gute oder schlechte Funktion eines DSL oder Kabelanschlusses immer regionsabhängig ist.


----------



## colormix (25. Mai 2019)

robbe schrieb:


> Und ich kenne fast nur Leute die mit ihren DSL Providern unzufrieden sind, dafür keinen der Probleme mit Kabel hat. Trotzdem verteufle ich DSL nicht, weil ich genau weiß, das die gute oder schlechte Funktion eines DSL oder Kabelanschlusses immer regionsabhängig ist.



Dann erkläre uns  doch mal wie du bei einem TV Internet Kabel Anschluss ,
den Abschuss von Teilnehmer A und B von der ferne durch messen willst ?
Beim Kabel Anschluss muss für so was Extra ein Techniker raus kommen was wegen der Kosten viele Kabel Provider erst mal nicht machen und erst  wenn man ordentlich Druck aus übt , auch das habe ich mehrfach so mitbekommen .

Beim Festnetz kann der Betreiber die Leitungen einzeln durch messen   von  Teilnehmer A und B     auf Störungen und auch schauen wie hoch die Dämpfung  Kabel ist, falls etwas nicht funktioniert oder es zu langsam ist, die Fehler Analyse geht einfacher und schneller .
Fakt ist auch wenn man den Kabel Provider die Übernahme von Festnetz Nummer gibt und nichts funktioniert , das du eine ganzer weile ohne Internet und Telefon bist  auf so ein Risiko lasse ich mich z.b. nicht ein , weil ich  hier Geschäftlich einen funktionierenden Fax Anschluss brauche .


----------



## robbe (25. Mai 2019)

Ich kann dir (entsprechende Zugänge vorrausgesetzt) mittels Fernwartung aus jedem beliebigen Kabelmodem im Netz des Providers die Leitungswerte auslesen. Auch der Gesundheitszustand und die Auslastung eines Segements lässt sich problemlos auslesen. Bei einem gestörten Anschluss kann ich dir in 80% der Fälle nach 5min Recherche sagen, wo das Problem liegt. Nur mithilfe der Auswertung von aktuellen und historischen Modemwerten, den Werten der Nachbarschaft, On und Offline Zeiten von Modemen in der Umgebung, dem aktuellen und historischen Gesundheitszustand des Segments usw....

Leider ist der normale Telefonsupport für so eine umfassende Fernanalyse nicht geschult, da für sowas auch praktische Vorort Erfahrung notwendig ist.


----------



## colormix (25. Mai 2019)

Das ändert aber nichts an der Tatsache , das in  einem MFH  wo  20zig  Wohneinheiten  dran hängen  das es zu Stoßzeiten 17 bis ca. 23 Uhr   Arg langsam wird ,  da kann  man auch   LTE   nehmen das vielleicht besser geht , wenn die Funkzelle gut ausgebaut ist so wie bei uns es nur  geringfügig  langsamer,   Kabel überhaupt nicht mehr geht .


----------



## robbe (25. Mai 2019)

Und wieder absoluter Blödsinn. In einem Kabelsegment hängen im Schnitt 500-1000 aktive Internetkunden. Durch den Aufbau der Netzstuktur ist es bei Kabel völlig irrelevant, ob die 1000 Kunden in einem riesigen Mehrfamilienhaus oder in 1000 Einfamilienhäusern wohnen.

Wichtig ist nur die Gesamtzahl der Kunden in einem Segment, völlig egal ob die sich auf 100m2 oder 10km2 verteilen. 
Bis 1000 Kunden pro Segment gibt es in der Regel keine Engpässe.


----------



## colormix (25. Mai 2019)

robbe schrieb:


> Und wieder absoluter Blödsinn. In einem Kabelsegment hängen im Schnitt 500-1000 aktive Internetkunden. Durch den Aufbau der Netzstuktur ist es bei Kabel völlig irrelevant, ob die 1000 Kunden in einem riesigen Mehrfamilienhaus oder in 1000 Einfamilienhäusern wohnen.
> .



Was für dich Blödsinn ist, mal lesen dann posten 
Abends bricht die Bandbreite ein: Wenn das schnelle Internet Pause macht | Holzkirchen

das ist nicht nur in Holzkirchen so ,

solche Meldungen gibt es viele man muss nur danach googlen .

Daher so was zu empfehlen und das TE dafür 800 € zahlen soll  halte ich für kurios , bei einigen anderen Kabel Netz Anbietern ist es oft auch nicht viel besser .

800 € is eine menge Holz,
wo  gibt es denn eine Geld Zurück Garantie wenn man für den Anschluss 800 € zahlen soll  und dann feststellt das es doch nicht das gelbe vom Ei war ?


----------



## DKK007 (26. Mai 2019)

Beim LTE hat er auch keine Geld Zurückgarantie und hängt für zwei Jahre im Vertrag drin.

Außerdem kann er die 800€ als Investition von der Steuer absetzen.


----------



## Venom89 (26. Mai 2019)

colormix schrieb:


> Schon mal was von Wlan  Hotspots gehört Gast Zugang,
> auch mein Smartphone hat Wlan  , da  kann ich mich direkt für die Tür des Kabel Internet Nutzers stellen und es wird auch nicht schneller ,



Glaubst du ernsthaft das du Zugriff, auf einen solchen Hotspot hast? 



colormix schrieb:


> Mein PC hat eine Wlan Karte eingebaut Signal aus Nachbar  Wohnungen  70 bis ca. 80 %,
> Wlan Speed 75 , ich hatte selber mal einen Wifi LED Router darüber hatte ich einen Speed von 50 bis 55 .
> Speed Messungen nachts Nachbarschaft 0.3 bis 5.5 nur , 5.5 ist langsamer als DSL 6000, die meisten Benutzter hier haben das gar nicht so mit bekommen das ihr Kabel Internet Zugang sehr lahmt .






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hast recht, mein WLAN ist total lahm. Kannst du mir einen Surfstick empfehlen? 



colormix schrieb:


> Ich hatte ursprünglich auch mal vor mir Internet per TV Anschluss zuzulegen und habe das vorher erst mal ausprobiert und dann gelassen,



Aber sicher... Surfstick ist besser. 



colormix schrieb:


> wenn man die Hotline zur Rechenschaft zieht wurde man paar mal hin und her verbunden und dann aufgelegt bei  Vodafone.



Wenn du dort auch solch wirres Zeug erzählt hast, kann ich das verstehen. 



colormix schrieb:


> Noch Fragen ?
> Und wo denn  nun Hören und Sagen sein soll ?



Alles was du von dir gibst. 
Bei dir gibt es weder DSL noch Kabel, dass hast du hier selber, schon mehrfach niedergeschrieben.
Wieso musst du dir immer einen solche Quatsch ausdenken? Frust?


----------



## colormix (26. Mai 2019)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Beim LTE hat er auch keine Geld Zurückgarantie und hängt für zwei Jahre im Vertrag drin.
> 
> Außerdem kann er die 800€ als Investition von der Steuer absetzen.



Doch aus dem Vertrag kommt man vorzeitig raus wenn Zugesicherte Leistungen nicht funktionieren ,  
den Telekom Router schickt man zurück der Vertrag wird aufgelöst , 
deine Unkosten vielleicht nur ein 
Einschreibe Brief paar Euros  oder Fax Gebühren 40 Cent .
Ist was anders als wenn man  sich extra  teuer einen Kabel Anschluss legen lässt für satte 800 €  z.z  Anschluss Gebühren     dann fest stellen muss    das darüber nur TV geht   Internet  sehr  lahmt  ,
 Geld bekommst  du auch  nicht zurück weil der Kabel Anbieter damit argumentierten wird  das man darüber auch TV kucken kann  ,
glaubst du das ein  Kabel Provider wieder einen Rückbau auf eigene Kosten macht   die 800 € z.z Anschluss Kosten ca. 50 €   dir zurück erstattet ?

Das mit  Kabel ist ein Finanzielles Risiko sage ich mal so dalob .


----------



## robbe (26. Mai 2019)

Zu geil.... ich antworte dir auf deine falsche Aussage, das man in einem MFH mit 20 Parteien Abends Engpässe haben muss, was aus technischer Sicht nunmal eine absolute Falschaussage ist, und du kommst mit einem Artikel, von einem Typ der das Pech hat, in einem überlastetem Segment zu Wohnen. 
Was es natürlich gibt, das streitet niemand ab, im Bezug auf das Gesamtnetz sind solche Fälle aber nunmal Ausnahmen. Wenn der Kundenstamm in einem Gebiet schnell ansteigt, passiert sowas halt und ein Segmentsplit ist seitens des Providers nichtmal ebend in ein paar Tagen vollzogen. 

Ich versteh einfach nicht wie man so dermaßen überzeugt davon sein kann, dass etwas schlecht ist, nur weil man selber und eine handvoll Leute die man persönlich kennt damit Probleme haben. Milionen Menschen nutzen hierzulande Kabelinternet, nur ein Bruchteil davon hat Störungen. Das die Fälle dann hier und da aufgebauscht werden, ist völlig normal. Solche Artikel lassen sich zu absolut jedem Provider finden. 
Ich arbeite in einem Gebiet, wo bisher nur DSL verfügbar war, die Leute mindestens 16Mbit bezahlen müssen, oftmals nur wenige Kbit bekommen und bei Regen gerne mal garnichts mehr, weil die Freilandleitungen spröde sind.
Hab ich deswegen einen Hass auf die Telekom? Nein, weil ich genau weiß, das es in der nächsten Stadt schon wieder ganz anders aussehen kann, da läuft vielleicht die Telekom Top und alle anderen mies. So ist das nunmal.


----------



## Venom89 (26. Mai 2019)

robbe schrieb:


> Zu geil.... ich antworte dir auf deine falsche Aussage, das man in einem MFH mit 20 Parteien Abends Engpässe haben muss, was aus technischer Sicht nunmal eine absolute Falschaussage ist, und du kommst mit einem Artikel, von einem Typ der das Pech hat, in einem überlastetem Segment zu Wohnen.



Einsicht ist für ihn ein Fremdwort. Da wird lieber schnell editiert oder einfach das "Argument" gewechselt. 





robbe schrieb:


> Ich versteh einfach nicht wie man so dermaßen überzeugt davon sein kann, dass etwas schlecht ist, nur weil man selber und eine handvoll Leute die man persönlich kennt damit Probleme haben.



Das ist der Punkt. Er kennt niemanden. Er versucht mit solchen Geschichten, seine Argumentation zu festigen. Dann kennt er auf einmal jemanden, der jemanden kennt. Oder der befreundete Anwalt wird ausgepackt.
Bei ihm wird ja auch keiner an das Netz gelassen. 
Deswegen sein volumentarif per Webstick. 

Ich glaube da ist ganz viel Frust vorhanden, gepaart mit maßloser Sturheit und Arroganz.


----------



## colormix (27. Mai 2019)

robbe schrieb:


> Zu geil.... ich antworte dir auf deine falsche Aussage, das man in einem MFH mit 20 Parteien Abends Engpässe haben muss, was aus technischer Sicht nunmal eine absolute Falschaussage ist, und du kommst mit einem Artikel, von einem Typ der das Pech hat, in einem überlastetem Segment zu Wohnen.
> Was es natürlich gibt, d



ich mag diese ganzen Anbieter nicht wie Telekom und Vodafone NICHT > sehr unfreundlich auch dem Neu Kunden Interessent   gegenüber  >   "mit an brüllen am Telefon wenn man es wagt was zu fragen ", 
 da Kunde werden Nein Danke , 
Unitymedia, oder Kabel BW hätte ich auch gerne als  Provider  , 
wenn Unitymedia   Vodafone wird  der gleichen  Schott Haufen mit miesen Servers  und Kunden Verarschung .


----------



## warawarawiiu (27. Mai 2019)

colormix schrieb:


> ich mag diese ganzen Anbieter nicht wie Telekom und Vodafone NICHT > sehr unfreundlich auch dem Neu Kunden Interessent   gegenüber  >   "mit an brüllen am Telefon wenn man es wagt was zu fragen ",
> da Kunde werden Nein Danke ,
> Unitymedia, oder Kabel BW hätte ich auch gerne als  Provider  ,
> wenn Unitymedia   Vodafone wird  der gleichen  Schott Haufen mit miesen Servers  und Kunden Verarschung .



Man komm doch mam runter von deinem vorurteilswahnzug...... 
Deine Kommentare und die Diskussion mit dir sind oft wirklich unerträglich. 

Das muss doch nicht sein, man kann doch vernünftig miteinander reden und diskutieren. 

Da frag ich mich echt manchmal wie alt du bist.


----------



## DKK007 (27. Mai 2019)

colormix schrieb:


> Unitymedia, oder Kabel BW hätte ich auch gerne als  Provider  ,



Dann zieh doch einfach dorthin, wo es die gibt.


----------



## colormix (27. Mai 2019)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Dann zieh doch einfach dorthin, wo es die gibt.



Wenn du mir für 140.000€ meine Wohnung abkaufst  und auch meine  Einzel  Eigentums Garage für 12.000 €,
wegen blöden Internet Kabel  ziehe ich ganz bestimmt nicht um so Wichtig ist das Internet nun auch nicht ,
leider kann man die anderen Kabel  Provider  die es sonst noch gibt außer Telekom und Vodafone   nicht buchen 
wenn man im Monopol Missbrauchs Gebiet von Vodafone wohnt , hin gegen man heute den Strom und Gas Anbieter frei Wechseln darf , den Kabel TV Anbieter aber nicht .
Ich habe nicht behauptet das Kabel (Services) Allgemein schlecht ist nur das was uns hier Zwangs  vorgesetzt  wird Kabel Vodafone = u.a. kaum HD und kaum freie HD TV Sender hat .


----------



## fipS09 (27. Mai 2019)

colormix schrieb:


> Wenn du mir für 140.000€ meine Wohnung abkaufst  und auch meine Eingel Eigentums Garage für 12.000 €,
> wegen blöden Internet ziehe ich ganz bestimmt nicht um so Wichtig ist das Internet nun auch nicht ,
> die anderen Kabel  Provider  die es sonst noch gibt außer Telekom und Vodafone , leider kann man die nicht buchen
> wenn man im Monopol Missbrauchs Gebiet von Vodafone wohnt , hin gegen man heute den Strom und Gas Anbieter frei Wechseln darf .



Nach deiner Aussage liegt es doch an der Hausverkabelung deines 140.000€ Penthouse. Da hilft dir auch kein anderer Provider, noch nie jemanden gesehen der 140.000€ für ne Bude raushaut aber es dann nicht schafft per Surfstick richtiges Internet bei der Telekom Online oder im Laden zu bestellen anstatt die Hotline zu benutzen.



colormix schrieb:


> Kenne  wir hier auch am Übergabe Punkt angeblich  voller Speed in der Wohnung  kommt kaum was an   weil 30  Jahre Alte Haus   Verkabelung ist  die  aus  TV Analog Zeit   stammt    Hausverwaltung  keinen  Anlass sieht was zu  erneuern weil    Oma  Wuttke    bei ARD   Lindenstraße kucken kann    so läuft das heute.



Muss man als "Besitzer" der Eigentumswohnung eigentlich auf die Hausverwaltung hoffen? Darfst du das nicht selbst machen lassen?


----------



## colormix (27. Mai 2019)

fipS09 schrieb:


> Nach deiner Aussage liegt es doch an der Hausverkabelung deines 140.000€ Penthouse. Da hilft dir auch kein anderer Provider, noch nie jemanden gesehen der 140.000€ für ne Bude raushaut aber es dann nicht schafft per Surfstick richtiges Internet bei der Telekom Online oder im Laden zu bestellen anstatt die Hotline zu benutzen.
> 
> 
> 
> Muss man als "Besitzer" der Eigentumswohnung eigentlich auf die Hausverwaltung hoffen? Darfst du das nicht selbst machen lassen?



Als die Wohnung gekauft wurde ano 1987 gab es noch kein DSL und kein LTE/UMTS sondern  ISDN/Analog DFÜ 56K und kein Vodafone  das  Kabel Netz gehörte der Deutschen Post ,
Internet Kabel ist  hier im gesamten Wohnviertel von Vodafone sehr langsam nicht nur hier im Haus , hier im Viertel hat auch kaum noch jemand von Vodafone Kabel Internet , die meisten sind bei Telekom,1&1, Constar und Regional Telefon/Internet Anbietern  .


----------



## Venom89 (27. Mai 2019)

Jetzt ist es bei dir auf einmal Vodafone. Vor kurzem war es noch die Telekom, die dir keinen Anschluß verkaufen wollte...


----------



## DKK007 (27. Mai 2019)

colormix schrieb:


> Wenn du mir für 140.000€ meine Wohnung abkaufst  und auch meine  Einzel  Eigentums Garage für 12.000 €,



Bei dem heutigen Wohnungsmangel sollte es überhaupt kein Problem sein, einen Käufer oder Mieter für die Wohnung zu finden.


----------



## colormix (27. Mai 2019)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Bei dem heutigen Wohnungsmangel sollte es überhaupt kein Problem sein, einen Käufer oder Mieter für die Wohnung zu finden.



Warum soll ich wegen blöden Kabel extra umziehen ?


----------



## fipS09 (27. Mai 2019)

colormix schrieb:


> Warum soll ich wegen blöden Kabel extra umziehen ?


Für deinen Seelenfrieden, dann musst du nicht länger in den Krieg gegen die Provider ziehen  Ich rate ja immernoch dazu dir SkyDSL zuzulegen, das dürfte interessant werden.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## DKK007 (27. Mai 2019)

fipS09 schrieb:


> Für deinen Seelenfrieden



Vor allem für unseren.


----------



## colormix (29. Mai 2019)

fipS09 schrieb:


> Für deinen Seelenfrieden, dann musst du nicht länger in den Krieg gegen die Provider ziehen  Ich rate ja immernoch dazu dir SkyDSL zuzulegen, das dürfte interessant werden.



Und wo ist dein Seelenfrieden , es ist nun mal so das Deutschland auch heute noch die Internet und Services  Wüste schlecht hin ist , weil immer noch zu viele Kunden das mit mitmachen ändert sich da auch nichts  ,  die   Provider  hier werden auch immer frecher ,
 das ist in anderen Ländern nicht so .

ich  kenne auch jemanden der wollte im Ländliche Bereich ,  Telekom Hybrid und auf  ein mal hieß es 600 € Vorkasse obwohl die Person keine Schulden hat , so lange  Internet Luxus und kein Grund Recht ist ändert sich hier auch nichts , macht  jeder   wie er  will  Kunden Abzocke .


----------



## warawarawiiu (29. Mai 2019)

colormix schrieb:


> Und wo ist dein Seelenfrieden , es ist nun mal so das Deutschland auch heute noch die Internet und Services  Wüste schlecht hin ist , weil immer noch zu viele Kunden das mit mitmachen ändert sich da auch nichts  ,  die   Provider  hier werden auch immer frecher ,
> das ist in anderen Ländern nicht so .
> 
> ich  kenne auch jemanden der wollte im Ländliche Bereich ,  Telekom Hybrid und auf  ein mal hieß es 600 € Vorkasse obwohl die Person keine Schulden hat , so lange  Internet Luxus und kein Grund Recht ist ändert sich hier auch nichts , macht  jeder   wie er  will  Kunden Abzocke .



Wen du nicht immer alles kennst


----------



## Venom89 (29. Mai 2019)

colormix schrieb:


> ich  kenne auch jemanden der wollte im Ländliche Bereich ,  Telekom Hybrid und auf  ein mal hieß es 600 € Vorkasse obwohl die Person keine Schulden hat , so lange  Internet Luxus und kein Grund Recht ist ändert sich hier auch nichts , macht  jeder   wie er  will  Kunden Abzocke .



Und ich kenne jemanden, der verbreitet bei pcgh die wildesten Geschichten.


----------



## colormix (29. Mai 2019)

warawarawiiu schrieb:


> Wen du nicht immer alles kennst



Es war leider so er hatte DSL von VF das sehr langsam war und auch über 
Festnetz nicht mehr ging, gleiche Situation wie oben fast,
im November hatter er sich Telekom Hybrid interessiert und Telekom Hotline alles kein Problem  und als er dann Bestellen wollte hieß es "wir benötigen von ihnen eine Sicherheitsleistung ", ein Betrag den er nicht aufbringen konnte  und ich hatte 3 x nach gefragt ob sittige   wo anderes Rechnungen nicht bezahlt wurden und vielleicht  Schufa  Eintrag ist, was verneint wurde .
Zwischen dem was Angeboten wird ob man es auch wirklich bekommt, sind wohl zwei verdiene Dinge .


----------



## warawarawiiu (29. Mai 2019)

colormix schrieb:


> Es war leider so er hatte DSL von VF das sehr langsam war und auch über
> Festnetz nicht mehr ging, gleiche Situation wie oben fast,
> im November hatter er sich Telekom Hybrid interessiert und Telekom Hotline alles kein Problem  und als er dann Bestellen wollte hieß es "wir benötigen von ihnen eine Sicherheitsleistung ", ein Betrag den er nicht aufbringen konnte  und ich hatte 3 x nach gefragt ob sittige   wo anderes Rechnungen nicht bezahlt wurden und vielleicht  Schufa  Eintrag ist, was verneint wurde .
> Zwischen dem was Angeboten wird ob man es auch wirklich bekommt, sind wohl zwei verdiene Dinge .



Nur weil du deine storys jetzt mit noch mehr Details ausschmueckst, werden die auch nicht mehr glaubhafter.
Ist der Wahnsinn was du hier an Geschichten erzählst.... Eine Auszeit von pcgh Wuerde dir gut tun.... Koenntest dich mal wieder sammeln


----------



## fipS09 (29. Mai 2019)

colormix schrieb:


> und ich hatte 3 x nach gefragt ob sittige   wo anderes Rechnungen nicht bezahlt wurden und vielleicht  Schufa  Eintrag ist, was verneint wurde .


Mal angenommen es handelt sich um eine wahre Geschichte (fühle mich hier wie bei X-Factor):
Du ziehst es nicht in Betracht das doch Rechnungen offen waren und derjenige dir das einfach nur nicht sagen wollte, weil es ihm unangenehm war?


Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## colormix (29. Mai 2019)

warawarawiiu schrieb:


> Nur weil du deine storys jetzt mit noch mehr Details ausschmueckst, werden die auch nicht mehr glaubhafter.
> Ist der Wahnsinn was du hier an Geschichten erzählst.... Eine Auszeit von pcgh Wuerde dir gut tun.... Koenntest dich mal wieder sammeln



Was kann ich dafür dass das hier in Deutschland so schlecht ist ?
Mit Sicherheit würden wir  hier nicht 10 Jahre mit einem Web Daten Stick rum dümpeln wenn es andere Lösungen gegeben würde , Sky DSL geht hier  nicht  die Richtung ist nicht frei .


----------



## fipS09 (29. Mai 2019)

colormix schrieb:


> Was kann ich dafür dass das hier in Deutschland so schlecht ist ?
> Mit Sicherheit würden wir  hier nicht 10 Jahre mit einem Web Daten Stick rum dümpeln wenn es andere Lösungen gegeben würde , Sky DSL geht hier  nicht  die Richtung ist nicht frei .



Es gibt doch die Lösung, renn zum Telekomshop statt anzurufen  oder hier: MagentaZuhause Internet-Tarife: den Passenden aussuchen | Telekom

Das mit SkyDSL ist schade, hatte mich da auf deinen Erfahrungsbericht gefreut.


----------



## Poulton (29. Mai 2019)

Geht jetzt die Geschichte vom Pferd mit "Die Telekom will keine Neukunden" wieder los?


----------



## colormix (29. Mai 2019)

fipS09 schrieb:


> Es gibt doch die Lösung, renn zum Telekomshop statt anzurufen  oder hier: MagentaZuhause Internet-Tarife: den Passenden aussuchen | Telekom



Telekom und Vodafone sind hier unten durch heute kein Interesse mehr da Kunde zu werden auch will ich keinen 24 Monats Knebel Vertrag,
 so wie  was mit bezahlen soll Telefonflat  was ich nicht will und brauche  .
Gerne hätten wir  Netcolon  da kann man die Telefon Flat raus nehmen  3 € billiger dann, 
auch mit kurzer Vertragslaufzeit machen , 
wenn das hier gehen würde hätte ich da schon längst meinen Anschluss .
Telekom und Vodafone sind mir unsympathische Firmen ,
wie schon gesagt  freie Wahl beim Strom und Gas Anbieter beim  Kabel Anbieter nicht , wird das Monopol zu  meinem Nachteil ausgenutzt als Verbraucher,  kein freier Wettbewerb sondern Netz Diktatur .


----------



## DKK007 (29. Mai 2019)

colormix schrieb:


> im November hatter er sich Telekom Hybrid interessiert und Telekom Hotline alles kein Problem  und als er dann Bestellen wollte hieß es "wir benötigen von ihnen eine Sicherheitsleistung ", ein Betrag den er nicht aufbringen konnte  und ich hatte 3 x nach gefragt ob sittige   wo anderes Rechnungen nicht bezahlt wurden und vielleicht  Schufa  Eintrag ist, was verneint wurde .
> Zwischen dem was Angeboten wird ob man es auch wirklich bekommt, sind wohl zwei verdiene Dinge .




Wenn er nicht mal 600€ auftreiben kann, wie soll er dann die 960€ für den 24-Monats-Vertrag zahlen? 
Kein Wunder, dass die eine Sicherheitsleistung haben wollen.


----------



## colormix (29. Mai 2019)

Kann gut sein das die das bei jedem so machen , 
kenne keinen  der Telekom Hybrid hat, der Betreffende war auch vorher nie Kunde bei der Telekom das da vielleicht noch Rechen offen währen , zum Gamen  ist ja eh nicht geeignet hatten wir schon mal .


----------



## fipS09 (29. Mai 2019)

colormix schrieb:


> Kann gut sein das die das bei jedem so machen ,
> kenne keinen  der Telekom Hybrid hat, der Betreffende war auch vorher nie Kunde bei der Telekom das da vielleicht noch Rechen offen währen , zum Gamen  ist ja eh nicht geeignet hatten wir schon mal .



Definitiv machen die das nicht bei jedem. Geht auch nicht drum ob man was bei der Telekom offen hat, sondern um die generelle Bonität.


----------

